# nxclient -> viewer window

## Mati

Hello,

from the official pages of nomachine i downloaded the nxclient in latest version. I want remotely login to our server with graphical remote desktop. 

When using a normal shell an ssh everything works fine. 

I configured my nxclient both on gentoo as well as on a ubuntu system and the client logs in correctly. The viewer window with the !m - Logo 

opens but lasts only for about one second and then the wohle application crashes/closes without any messages or errors. Everything vanishes. 

I dont know what it could be or what to do. 

I tried different versions of nxclient on both systems but the problem is still the same. 

Does anybody have any idea what it could be or what I could try to get it work?

Thanks a lot

----------

## massimo

Did you take a look at the NX server logs?

----------

## Mati

No i havent took a look because I'm not root. I'm just a client and not the system administrator of our servers.

----------

## timeBandit

You don't need to be root to check your NX session logs, they are in your home directory on the server. There are logs on the client side as well.

NX creates in $HOME/.nx (on client and server) a directory for each session. The names are cryptic:

```
$ ls ~/.nx

cache-gnome  config  S-rockchuck-1050-D1A235C52B3C6C4C69E61D672CF133F7  temp
```

The format is <type>-<hostname>-<display>-<sessionID>. It's usually easiest to locate your session by display ID and/or the timestamp on the directory. On the client machine the session type prefix is S-, on the server it's C-. (If that seems backwards, remember the session describes what you are connected to.) The prefix F- denotes a failed session (never connected or died for some reason). There are other types but these are the most common.

As a first step, attempt to open a session and after it fails, review the files in the session directory for any interesting messages. The files most likely to have useful information are clients (server-side only), errors, options and session.

If the client logs yield no information, log in to the server via SSH and look at your server-side logs (again in $HOME/.nx).

(In the interest of completeness: For a Windows (2000/XP) client, the NX directory is %USERPROFILE%/.nx, e.g., C:\Documents and Settings\username\.nx.)

----------

## Mati

THanks a lot for the detailed answer.

I did everything as you said:

* For example i have a .nx/temp/6340 where a runlog script is. There i found at the end the following:

```

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: QClipboard: Unknown SelectionClear event received.

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: NXFileMonitor::readData

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: NXFileMonitor::readData

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: LoginDialog: slotAgentTimer

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: LoginDialog: Agent found closing windows...

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: LoginDialog: setting automatic reconnection to true.

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: Settings::flush

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: Settings::flush

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: LoginDialog: closeEvent received!

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: LoginDialog::destructor called begin

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: LoginDialog: stopAllTimers

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: LoginDialog: stopProgressTimer

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: Utility::getPreferencesFile: 'nxclient' -> '/home/*/.nx/config/nxclient.cfg'

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: Settings::flush

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: Called destructor for protocol class

[Fr Sep 25 22:53:03 2009]: LoginDialog::destructor called end

```

looks like the app closes itself due to received close-event() or something like that.

* In my cache-unix-desktop there is nothing available. It is an empty directory.

* There is one cryptic directory as shown in your post above. Ther in the errors:

```

Loop: WARNING! Connected to remote version 3.1.0 with local version 3.3.0.

Loop: WARNING! Disabling NX delta compression.

Loop: WARNING! Disabling use of NX persistent cache.

Loop: WARNING! Unrecognized session type 'unix-desktop'. Assuming agent session.

```

* In the session file:

```

Info: Proxy running in client mode with pid '6403'.

Session: Starting session at 'Fri Sep 25 22:52:50 2009'.

Warning: Connected to remote version 3.1.0 with local version 3.3.0.

Info: Connection with remote proxy completed.

Warning: Unrecognized session type 'unix-desktop'. Assuming agent session.

Info: Using LAN link parameters 1536/24/1/0.

Info: Using pack method 'adaptive-9' with session 'unix-desktop'.

Info: Not using NX delta compression.

Info: Not using ZLIB data compression.

Info: Not using ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using a persistent cache.

Info: Forwarding X11 connections to display ':0.0'.

Info: Listening to font server connections on port '11001'.

Session: Session started at 'Fri Sep 25 22:52:50 2009'.

Info: Established X server connection.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/2048K.

```

* On server-side in the nx directory i have one cryptic session and there in the session file:

```

Info: Agent running with pid '19303'.

Session: Starting session at 'Fri Sep 25 08:26:03 2009'.

Info: Proxy running in server mode with pid '19303'.

Info: Waiting for connection from '127.0.0.1' on port '5001'.

Info: Accepted connection from '127.0.0.1'.

Warning: Connected to remote version 3.3.0 with local version 3.1.0.

Warning: Consider checking http://www.nomachine.com/ for updates.

Info: Connection with remote proxy completed.

Info: Using LAN link parameters 1536/24/1/0.

Info: Using agent parameters 5000/0/50/0/0.

Info: Using pack method 'adaptive-9' with session 'unix-desktop'.

Info: Not using NX delta compression.

Info: Not using ZLIB data compression.

Info: Not using ZLIB stream compression.

Info: Not using a persistent cache.

Info: Listening to X11 connections on display ':1001'.

Info: Established X client connection.

Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/1/1/2048K.

Info: Using alpha channel in render extension.

Info: Not using local device configuration changes.

Session: Session started at 'Fri Sep 25 08:26:17 2009'.

No protocol specified

xrdb: Resource temporarily unavailable

xrdb: Can't open display ':1001'

No protocol specified

xrdb: Resource temporarily unavailable

xrdb: Can't open display ':1001'

No protocol specified

xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1001

```

* in the server-sided error file:

```

Loop: WARNING! Connected to remote version 3.3.0 with local version 3.1.0.

```

* and in the client-file

```

error opening security policy file /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy

Warning: Wrong keyboard type: pc102/.

AUDIT: Fri Sep 25 08:26:17 2009: 19303 nxagent: client 1 rejected from local host

AUDIT: Fri Sep 25 08:26:17 2009: 19303 nxagent: client 1 rejected from local host

AUDIT: Fri Sep 25 08:26:17 2009: 19303 nxagent: client 1 rejected from local host

```

I'm not sure what this could mean or what i can do. Does anybody has any idea? 

Thanks a lot for further help!

----------

